# Changing Drive Mode on non 4motion (while driving)



## deejunx (Sep 29, 2017)

I know how to change the driving mode in my SEL FWD from Eco to Normal, etc but that can only be done (as far as I know) if you go into the Car Settings and keep tapping until you find it. Is there a way such as in the 4Motion that one can just turn the dial or press a button to jog through the different drive modes? It's kinda frustrating not being able to change the modes on the fly esp while driving (since the car locks the setting screen while moving). I wish I can do something with the VCDS but my Atlas is a lease and I'm not comfortable changing any stock settings. Or should I?


----------



## deejunx (Sep 29, 2017)

This is what I'm talking about. Sorry it took a while to bring illustration into this thread.

The Drive Program have these options: Eco, Comfort, Normal, Sport. If i had pre-selected Eco before I drive, the Atlas does not deliver impressive acceleration (obviously). But back to my original question, how do I change the Drive Program dynamically while I am driving without having to go dig deep into the Settings menu?


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

If I'm understanding what you're saying, cycle through eco, sport, normal?

Just push down (tap) on the same dial you use to select mode (road, off road, snow, custom), it will cycle through eco/normal/sport as well as pop up the eco, normal, sport on the radio and you can select from there.


----------



## deejunx (Sep 29, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> If I'm understanding what you're saying, cycle through eco, sport, normal?
> 
> Just push down (tap) on the same dial you use to select mode (road, off road, snow, custom), it will cycle through eco/normal/sport as well as pop up the eco, normal, sport on the radio and you can select from there.


Thanks John. that's right on the dial, but how about on a non 4motion Atlas?


----------



## jkueter (Feb 12, 2008)

deejunx said:


> Thanks John. that's right on the dial, but how about on a non 4motion Atlas?


I just discovered that if you pull back on the shifter while it's in drive it will put you into sport mode. Might want to see what happens on the FWD.


----------



## JohnNS (Sep 21, 2015)

deejunx said:


> Thanks John. that's right on the dial, but how about on a non 4motion Atlas?


Oops, I missed the FWD part in all the acronyms  Nothing in the manual about changing settings? I would have thought there'd be a button somewhere for it..


----------



## deejunx (Sep 29, 2017)

JohnNS said:


> Oops, I missed the FWD part in all the acronyms  Nothing in the manual about changing settings? I would have thought there'd be a button somewhere for it..


Nope, nothing in the manual about it, only listed as a Drive mode option under ACC lol another acronym for you JohnNS. Adaptive Cruise Control. I would assume the Drive Mode is specific when the ACC is active and how the Atlas will pick up speed when the car in front of you gets out of the radar. 

But when I had this on Eco and didn't use the ACC, the Atlas drove as an Eco car should - conservatively.


----------

